# Who else had a Cabbage Patch doll ?



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Look what my Mummy dragged out of storage - my FAVORITE childhood dolls - CABBAGE PATCH KIDS . I was a fastidious child so they are ALL in perfect condition ( my future children can FORGET ABOUT IT ) . I even have my little wardrobe of their clothing - boy was I SPOILT  I still LOVE them , when they bring out the 25 year anniversary addition with original head moulds , I'm buying up . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: AWwwwwwwwwwwww ~ Your taking me back to my younger years, you scoundrel :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 
Yes I have 3 also in storage, I got them in I think 1982 *I was 12* and then in 1983..
I love those things and the Birth certificates , remember them...

You have a beautiful collection Sarah :wub: :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

What a great surprise to pull them out and they are in such excellent condition!!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I remember getting those for my oldest daughter. She wasnt as good of a kid about taking care of her dolls as you though. 



I have noticed that they are on the market again over here. Has anyone else noticed them?


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Of course I had several cabbage patch dolls. I didn't take care of them quite the way you did. I also bought my daughter a cabbage patch doll, although she doesn't seem to like it as much as I did. I guess it doesn't do enough like the other dolls you can get today.


----------



## Gigis_Mom (Mar 14, 2008)

I still have all of my daughters dolls. When my Granddaughters get a little older we will get them out for them. What fun memories!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I remember getting those for my oldest daughter. She wasnt as good of a kid about taking care of her dolls as you though.
> 
> 
> 
> I have noticed that they are on the market again over here. Has anyone else noticed them?[/B]


Yes, they've been in the stores for years again. My kids have several between them. My girls collect American Girl dolls (www.americangirl.com). They are really expensive so they only get them on special occasions--those are ones that I will put away to save for the grandkids...


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

I used to have one.......
I hated him. Called him doodoo (yes, as in poop) and used to stick him in my play oven as punishment


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That picture brings back memories. I wish I still had mine and they looked that good. Actually there are several toys and dolls I wish I had saved.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

My daughters had cabbage patch dolls too. I remember... if they were playing with their dolls and my sister pulled into the driveway, the girls would take off running to hide their dolls from her. She'd threatened to put them in the blender and make cole slaw out of them!!!!


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I still have my first one, although she doesn't have much hair left. My girls have some to, they like them, but don't really play with them. My mom had kept their birth certificates in a file with ours, they were not saved when mom's house burnt down 8 years ago.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

This is hysterical! I did - But mine was one of the old school soft-headed ones (that got filthy quite easily) that Xavier Roberts made himself before they started mass-producing the ones w/ the hard heads. ROFL! Her name was Roxanne and she had red hair and green eyes. If I remember correctly, I got the name "Roxanne" from the Bill Murray movie, "Meatballs". I think Roxanne was one of the camp counselors. 
I also begged my mom for a Cabbage Patch "Koosa" when I was about 13. Don't know if anyone remembers these, but the "Koosas" were like the Cabbage Patch Kids' pets. They were just as big as the CPK dolls, but they were animals, like dogs or cats. I named my little Koosa "Leonard". I got HIS name when I read that one of John Taylor's (of Duran Duran) prized possessions was a stuffed animal lion named Leonard, that he had gotten from a fan. I still have my little "Leonard". I love him so much! Never was sure what exactly he was supposed to be ... but I'm guessing a cat? Maybe you guys can tell me what you think...attached is a pic of a Koosa that looks just like my Leonard.
Whether or not John Taylor still has HIS "Leonard" ... remains very much a mystery. Perhaps I'll ask him when the band pops by in May.

[attachment=36281:just_like_Leonard.jpg] 

EDIT: GOSH ... I just remembered! A few years ago I actually dragged Cherie up to "Babyland General Hospital", in <strike>the sticks out in BFE</strike> Cleveland, Georgia (where all the CPKs are ummm ... "born")! It was slightly ridiculous for 2 grown women, but a really fun trip, nonetheless! We witnessed the "birth" of an adorable little girl in the cabbage patch that day - they even let us name her - LOL. We gave her Cherie's first and middle names. So my spouse's namesake - sweet Cherie Ellen - is owned now by someone out there. From time to time we talk about where that little girl might be now. *sniffle*


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Being a child of the 80s of course I had Cabbage Patch dolls!! We also collected Garbage Pail Kids cards, lol. Sarah I think we may be the same age if I'm not mistaken. 

My mom always told me the stories of what she went through to get my first one. It was THE toy of Christmas one year...probably of 1985. My mom called up every connection she could think of. She told me people were fighting in the aisles of stores over them and everything. In the end, being the resourceful woman she is, I ended up with 3 that Christmas and she didn't even have to beat anyone up for them! 

I don't really have any of my childhood toys. I'm not very sentimental like that. I did keep my American Girl doll that I got when I was in 4th grade. Since that doll was like $100 (crazy that they are still teh same price today!) I was too afraid to play with it. I kept it in a box and gave it to my sister a few years ago when she was 10 or so. She actually played with it which I suppose is what they are meant for!

That is so cool that you have your collection in such great shape though. I'm pretty sure mine would have had marker and dirt all over them!


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

omagosh! Yes, I had one! Her name was Deandra Doreen and I adored her! We wanted one SO bad (my sister and I) but we were SO poor. We didn't think we were going to get one, but somehow on our birthday (in january...after the christmas shopping horrors revolved around cabbage patches) they were able to get us one. I remember how expensive they were and how much my parents had to give up to get two of them, and they were treasured by us. We played with them for a long time. We were never able to get clothes or accessories for them, but someone gave us a bunch of of baby clothes (which my mom told us was much better because they were REAL clothes, not doll clothes...she was so smart LOL) so we were excited! We had lots of outfits.
Good memories :0) Reminds me to be thankful for what we have and not whine about what we don't.
~~Cheri~~

PS I collected garbage pail kids too! Remember the guy who shaved the side of his face off!!?? I HATED that oen! lol I think between my sister and I we had the whole set...and my hubby (before we were married) threw out all that stuff, including my doll. Big dumb jerk! lol


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> I used to have one.......
> I hated him. Called him doodoo (yes, as in poop) and used to stick him in my play oven as punishment [/B]


 :new_shocked:


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

We live just a few minutes from the Cabbage Patch hospital. So, my husband has several collector's editions that he bought over 20 years ago. Some Porcelain faces. It was when Xavier was signing each one. Ironically, our company has drilled several water wells for those guys including Xavier Roberts.

Very nice. We have a collection, just never played with.

Love and Peace - Chris and Ollie and Little Millie

*We must never relinquish the vision of a humane society and a humane world. *
_Kjell Magne Bondevik_


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I forgot all about my cabbage patch doll untill now. Her name was Ellie, hmmm maybe that's where I got my pup's name, it was stuck somewhere in the back of my mind lol. She was a premie, tiny and bald. I got mine after the Christmas rush since my mom said she couldn't find one anywhere around here. I was in third grade and after Christmas break only one girl had actually gotten one. It didn't take long for the rest of us to have one and all of us took them to school. Then the school told us we couldn't bring them anymore, too distracting I guess lol. Then everyone got the tiny clip on cabbage patch dolls, the ones that had the hands that opened to clip to something. We spent all of our recesses playing with those clip on dolls. Unfortunatly I don't have my dolls anymore but now I wish I did.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes I guess it tells my age, but I too have an original Xavier Roberts from Baby Land general in Cleveland, Ga. My best friend worked there. It was all the rage in the 80's. I haven't thought about that doll in a very long time. I don't even know where she is,but I know she would be worth a lot. haha.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Here's the link to the info and Babyland. Such a cute idea for little kids
()
Cabbage Patch Kids


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG!!! That's a blast from the past! I LOVED Cabbage Patch Kids!!!

I also LOVED Pound Puppies....the funny thing is I recently found my old Pound Puppy dresses/clothes in a box. Well beleive it or not...the dresses fit Emma!!! I told Emma the clothes were "VINTAGE!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Awww, yes i loved my cabbage patch kids and kooza and have fond memories of receiving each one on a very special occasion. I still have them, they look nothing like yours, i took them everywhere and my 2 older brothers used to abuse them to make me cry.


----------



## Maltipaws (Sep 29, 2005)

We have about 12 in the attic, my daughter saved them in their boxes, never opened them. I remember when they first came out, my husband at that time had to stand on line at midnight for one, so many years back. You have a nice assortment of them, good luck with them


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

> This is hysterical! I did - But mine was one of the old school soft-headed ones (that got filthy quite easily) that Xavier Roberts made himself before they started mass-producing the ones w/ the hard heads. ROFL! Her name was Roxanne and she had red hair and green eyes. If I remember correctly, I got the name "Roxanne" from the Bill Murray movie, "Meatballs". I think Roxanne was one of the camp counselors.
> I also begged my mom for a Cabbage Patch "Koosa" when I was about 13. Don't know if anyone remembers these, but the "Koosas" were like the Cabbage Patch Kids' pets. They were just as big as the CPK dolls, but they were animals, like dogs or cats. I named my little Koosa "Leonard". I got HIS name when I read that one of John Taylor's (of Duran Duran) prized possessions was a stuffed animal lion named Leonard, that he had gotten from a fan. I still have my little "Leonard". I love him so much! Never was sure what exactly he was supposed to be ... but I'm guessing a cat? Maybe you guys can tell me what you think...attached is a pic of a Koosa that looks just like my Leonard.
> Whether or not John Taylor still has HIS "Leonard" ... remains very much a mystery. Perhaps I'll ask him when the band pops by in May.
> 
> ...



*OMG!! YES!! Not only do I have my cabbage patch girl, her name is Heaven Leigh, but my son has his "Koosa" since he was born. His is the dog, I believe yours is the cat and his name is Philo!! He named him after the Clint Eastwood movies where he had the orangatan with him!!

What wonderful memories...

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I remember getting one for my daughter. They were in such high demand I had to put her name on the list. When we were called, we were given no choice, but were handed a doll. 

Oh, my friend's *son* also had one named Danny.....and I only remember the doll's name because I've been teasing her about it for 25 years now :smrofl:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

So nice to share my childhood memories with so many  Josh actually purchased me a Cabbage Patch last year , that looks like me ( or so he says  ) - she is even holding her own Maltese dog . Sarah


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I got my cabbage patch doll when they were being fought over in the stores. My mom actually had a woman try to take it out of her cart. :new_shocked: I dreamed about that doll. I think if I didn't get one that year, I definitely would have known that Santa didn't really exist.....OHHHHH, sorry for any of you that still think he does..  I still have mine in my closet with my hugabunch and holly hobby dolls. This past summer, my church spent a week in Helen, GA on a Mission trip and we took an afternoon and went to babyland. It was definitely NOT what I envisioned. I got a new doll to put with my old one. I heard that they have a new facility now. We are going back this summer, so maybe we will check it out.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Yes, I have 5 in storage. I have one little bald headed little boy that I brought out for the great-grandchildren. I had kind of forgotten about them. I remember getting in line at 5 a.m. at Toys R Us for new shipments. Then I went on to beanie babies. It was fun. :aktion033:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

No way! I was a tomboy growing up-then, I'd rather play with toy cars. My sister had one though-I'll post a pic below. You can even see in this pic how much of a tomboy I was-sitting oh-so-ladylike in my dress :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I didn't have one, but I just wanted to say Thanks to Sarah for starting this thread - it's wonderful to read about your childhood fun!!


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

I had one when I was growing up - but I don't remember what it looks like or where it is now (probably in my parents attic)  I think mine was one of the very early ones - soft face and everything - it was probably a hand me down though as I can remember it being 'old' when mom pulled it out the cupboard for me :biggrin: I was more into American Girl Dolls (had a newborn one and one that looked like me)... I also had some vintage barbies (my mom's ones) and I loved beanie babies (partly because when we moved to Australia they were popular but not really avaliable here ) 

I really should dig out all my old toys and put them away carefully for any future kids I might have


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

> OMG!!! That's a blast from the past! I LOVED Cabbage Patch Kids!!!
> 
> I also LOVED Pound Puppies....the funny thing is I recently found my old Pound Puppy dresses/clothes in a box. Well beleive it or not...the dresses fit Emma!!! I told Emma the clothes were "VINTAGE!" :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



I loved Pound Puppies too!!! I had a bunch of them. I also LOVED Popples, does anyone remeber those??


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

OK now that I have stopped crying and laughing so hard I can type... :blush: Everyone's stories were so much fun to read, thanks for sharing them. 

When I was carrying my second child, Xavier Roberts came to the city I lived in, trying to "promote" his dolls and I "won" one from him. I thought they were so "different" looking they just HAD to become popular. 

Little did I know, eh? So, the year after my son was born... I went to work at Toys R Us.... OH MY GOSH the CRAZY parents were NUTS, when we got a shipment in! I EVEN had people I hardly knew, begging me to get them one. I got a call one evening from my old High School Principal, asking me to get one for him to give to his child. YES, THE Principal of TC Williams wanted a Cabbage Patch Doll from me. Anyone ever see the movie "Remember The Titans'? That is the HS I graduated from and yes I am a Titan! A Mighty, MIGHTY Titan. :biggrin: 

I kept the one I had won from Xavier Roberts in it's box, never played with, only adored and looked at every so often. However, both of my sons had the plastic headed dolls from Toys R Us, Jason had a dark skinned boy, he called Recardo and Shawn had a short haired girl he called, Mel. :HistericalSmiley: And they both had two Koosa's each. I LOVE the way the dolls smelled, like baby powder. 

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH how I miss the days of toys and the fun we use to have together. I miss my boys being young.

When we moved, my husband mistakenly "donated away" my original Cabbage Patch Doll. :shocked: It took me a "few" days to get over that.

In 2002 I was taken on a trip and one of our stops was at Baby Land General. We were there for a "birth" and since my friend had told the "nurse" about my love of the dolls, I got to name the new baby. I named her Sara Olivia, after my daughter. IF we had of been on our way home I would have purchased her, but since we were just starting our 27 day road trip I didn't get her and then on our way home we were no where near enough to stop and "adopt" her.

Thank you all for helping me recall such fun times!

Melanie
loving the past


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG-I loved the Popples. Once I got out of my tomboy stage a bit-I loved Rainbow Bright!!!  



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562617
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh wow Sarah you have so many. Well I have one, her name is Amy she has red hair and a few freckles. I loaned her to someone for something once and she came back with a few of the strings on her fingers broken, so it looks like she has huge fat hands. :mellow:

Mine looks kind of like the one on the cover of that magazine in the 1983 section of the site someone posted. I got mine a few years after that since I wasnt born til 1984. My aunty made a whole heap of clothes for us. And about 5 or so years ago I bought a set of clothes off a friend who makes them too, a little pink track suit...lol


----------

